# Mitspieler Gesucht



## ChaosX (20. Mai 2012)

Huhu 

Ich Suche gerade Mitspieler die Lust haben zusammen Diablo3 zu spielen, am besten mit einem TS Server oder Skype.
Habe bis jetzt Dämonenjäger und Mönch auf Alptraum, max Akt 2.
Spiele Diablo seit dem ersten Teil und Spiele auch WoW auf dem Server "Die Aldor".

Vielleicht finden Sich ja welche aus Düsseldorf.

ACHTUNG: Ich habe 2 Probeversionen, die ich aber nur an Düsseldorfer/in weiter gebe, da ich keine Keys online Verschicke. Bei Interesse bekommt die Person von mir die Karte wo der Key daruf steht in die Hand gedrückt.

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich.



MfG

ChaosX


----------

